# سؤال :كيف نصمم ونصنع طائرة مروحية خفيفة



## بدري علي (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 


ارجوا من كل من لدية اي شيء يتعلق بصناعة الطائرات الموحية الخفيفة ان يشارك في الاجابة عن هدا السؤال و جزاه الله خيرا.


----------



## بدري علي (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

يا قوم هل من مشارك؟

يا قوم هل من مجيب؟


----------



## بدري علي (16 مارس 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يا قوم هل من مشارك؟
> 
> يا قوم هل من مجيب؟


 


يا قوم ...............ما في حده فاضي..............؟


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي بدر وددت لو كنت مختصا في الحوامات لأرد على حضرتك لكن بإمكانك الإطلاع على الموضوع التالي 



شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> خبرتي في الحوامات قليلة لكن ستجدما يفيدك في هذا الكتاب إن شاء الله
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## بدري علي (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرالك اخي شيراد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 مارس 2009)

و الله احببت ان يكون الرد أغنى و لكن هذا ما بيدي من المعلومات عن الحوامات بالإتجليزية اما الباقي فهو بالفرنسية . . . 

أتمنى أن يضع الأعضاء خبرتهم في الحوامات كي نسد الهوة بينها و بين الطائرات من حيث الكم المعروض من المعلومات 

شكرا اخي بدي


----------



## بدري علي (17 مارس 2009)

<p>بما انه عز المشاركون الا الاخ شيراد حتى الان ...................فكيف ادا وضعنا بعض المواصفات المطلوبة ثم بحثنا عن بعض التصاميم الجاهزة و بدانا بمناقشة بناءها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فما رايكم اخوتي الافاضل؟؟</p>


----------



## بدري علي (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

ارائكم


----------



## بن عاطف (19 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز لا استطيع ان اعطيك معلومات مؤكدة لاني اهوى الطيران بالجناح ولكن حسب اعتقادي البسيط جدا هو ان المبدا الرئيسي في الطيران العام هو الخلاص من قانون الجاذبية او خداعه والطيرا العمودي فكرته نفس فكرة الطيران الاخر انما يختلف في الاداء فتصميم شفرات المراوح تكون حسب اعتقادي ان لم اكن مخطئ نفس تصميم جناح الطائره العادية ومع الدوران يحاكي انطلاق الطائره العادية ولكن يبقى اشياء اخرى فمثلا الشفرات يتغي اتجاهها من ان تجلب اكثر هواء الى تحت من اجل الارتفاع او العكس وكذالك تلف الى الامام والعكس وهذا الاخير لاتراه عندما تدور الشفرات وكذلك مقامة رد الفعل للمروحه الكبيرة من المروحه الخلفية الافقية والمحركات التي تقدمها الى الامام الطيران العمودي اصعب بكثير من الطيران العادي امل ان تفهم بعض كلامي لاني لا استطيع ان اعبر بمعلوماتي زياده وتاكد ان الطيران العمودي يعتمد على اصغر الامور مثلما يعتمد على اكبرها وتحياتي


----------



## شفق الصباح (20 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز مرفق لك هذا الملف لعله يفيدك أنشاء الله
كما أرجو لك مراجعة هذا الرابط بة كتب تخص الهيلكوبتر بس ليست مجانية
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0486682307/aerospacewebo-20#​


----------



## بدري علي (20 مارس 2009)

االسلام عليكم 

شكرا لك اخي بن عاطف , الحمد لله فالمعلومات عن المبادئ الرئيسية وكيفية العمل للطائرات المروحية متوفرة بكثرة في هدا الزمان,وقد اصبت اد قلت ان هدا الامر يعتمد على اصغر التفاصيل كما يعتمد على اكبرها, فكان الهدف من طرح هدا الموضوع مناقشة هده التفاصيل بصورة عملية تطبيقية,شكرا اخي فقد اسعدتني مشاركتك.


----------



## بدري علي (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

تحياتي لك يا شفق الصباح ساحمل ما ارفقت شاكرا تعاوتك.


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (3 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فكرة الطائرات العمودية و التي تسمى بطائرات الجناح المتحرك 
اول من اخترع الطائرات العمودية هو العالم الروسي سيكورسكي ( ايغور سيكورسكي ) وهو في الاصل كان طيارا في سلاح الجو الروسي اواخر الحكم القيصري وكان كثير العناد في صنع طائرة عمودية لهذا كان يسافر ولاكثر من مرة الى معلميه في فرنسا ليطرح فكرته ولكن دائما كان يواجه رفض معلميه للفره من الاصلوما كان عليه الا ان يعود لبلاده بخيبة امل ولكن مع الاصرار على صنع تلك الطائرة لهذا تجده عائدا ومعه محرك دراجة نارية ليعمل عليه 
وبعد قيام الثورة البلشفية في بلاده وبدأ التضييق ما كان عليه الا الهجرة للولايات المتحدة الاميركية بلاد الاحلام او بلاد تحقيق الاحلام بالنسبة له وبعد فترة غير محدده ظهرت طائرته العمودية الاولى 




وحاليا يوجد مصنع بأسم سيكورسكي ومن طائراته 
بلاك هوك 
يو إتش-60
وطائرات الرئيس الاميركي من عام 1957( مارين وان )



------


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (3 أبريل 2009)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## amsma (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا اخى على هذى المجهود


----------



## amsma (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اسأل من لديه خبرة عن المواد التى تصنع منها المروحى الرائسية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مختار الجزائري (8 يونيو 2009)

*شكرالك اخي شيراد على هذه المعلومات القيمة
*


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (8 يونيو 2009)

amsma;[COLOR=black قال:


> 1048183]السلام عليكم[/COLOR]
> ممكن اسأل من لديه خبرة عن المواد التى تصنع منها المروحى الرائسية ولكم جزيل الشكر




السلام عليكم 

كـ مرور سريع تقبلوه مني 
المراوح الدافعة أو الجارة Hélice /Propeller 
تصنع من الخشب




الكومبوزايت 




أو المعدن


----------



## amsma (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز على الرد
بس انا اقصد المروحة الرئسية فى الطائرة العمودية
بجد انا سعيد بى برد ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (8 يونيو 2009)

إلا أن المراوح الرافعة Rotor فتصنع من

المعدن المحشو بخلايا ساندويش (عش النحل)





أو من الكومبوزييت كليا 





أو مم المعدن كليا

بإمكاننا مشاهدة هذه الكيفيات الثلاثة على هذا الرسم التفصيلي





كما بإمكانكم زيارة هذه المواقع 

صناعة حوامة خفيفة (كل التفاصيل)
http://www.peroxidepropulsion.com/article/35

قوانين الطيران ومعلومات أخرى عن الحوامات (موقع فرنسي لكنه غني بالصور التوضيحية)
http://ppegase.club.fr/fr/marche_fr.html

موقع يتحدث عن تقنية الحشو بعش النحل Nid d'abeille
http://www.nidablog.com/30-index.html


----------



## بدري علي (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لك اخي عادل على هده المساهمة الرائعة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 يونيو 2009)

و الله يا أحبتي 
لولا ما أنا فيه . . . لأفدت أكثر 
ادعوا لي المولي احبتي


----------



## amsma (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى شيراد
انشاء الله تفرج من اوسع الابواب​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 يونيو 2009)

كل الشكر للمهندس شيراد على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سامح بور (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
هذا فيديو يشرح لك حركة الاجزاء الميكانيكية بوضوح Rotor Head فى الحوامة او الهليكوبتر
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/6537058/RotorHeadAnimation.rar.html*


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك اخي نرجو التوسع بالموضوع


----------



## وقاص حسن (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الممتاز والله ايوفقكم


----------



## جنان حمزة (20 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم رايي هو اولا يجب ان تنجز معادلة الفعل ورد الفعل للطائرة والمعادلة هي مساواة الthrust بوزن الطائرة وما تحمله من اوزان اي كتابة معادلة ال thrust بعد تحديد السرعة المطلوبة للطائرة اي سيكون المجهول في هذه المعادلة الthrust وبعد ذلك يتم تصميم جزء جزء من الطائرة ورايي ان تستخدم محرك جاهز لهذه الطائرة وبعدها مثلا يتم تصميم الريش وهكذا , اذا نجحت في استنتاج معادلة thrust يمكن بعدها ان نتناقش في تصميم الاجزاء


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (7 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله كل خير -مهم جدا جدا*

بارك الله بجميع الاخوة لكن نرجو من الاخوة المتميزين ان يهتموا بهذا الموضوع بشكل خاص و يكون بشكل منهجي و تفصيلي


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------

